# Solids Break Down



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

we are having trouble with our break down of solids in our black tank. Cant think of the name but we are using the green chemical.

As nasty as it sounds i even did a test at home and still not much break down.

Any ideas.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

macfish,

How much time are you giving things to... um... ferment? We use the green enzyme based solution as well, and it does a great job, but I like to give it a couple of days before I drain to tank whenever possible. Also, if you dump a bag of ice down the toilet just before you leave camp, the ice cubes sloshing around will help break things down a bit as well.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Doug,

Of all the black/gray tank ideas I've read on here, that was the first time hearing about ice. Makes sense but I have a question; would the ice do any damage to the sensors? Obviously don't use block ice (to tough of a job to get it down the commode).

Dave


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

HTQM said:


> Doug,
> 
> Of all the black/gray tank ideas I've read on here, that was the first time hearing about ice. Makes sense but I have a question; would the ice do any damage to the sensors? Obviously don't use block ice (to tough of a job to get it down the commode).
> 
> Dave


I thought you Hull Technician guys knew all the plumbing tricks.









Bob


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Bob,

Have a few sneaky tricks up my sleeve for curing solid blockage problems but it would take a LOT of ice to break up everything in the three 76,000 gallon tanks. Not to mention the other really odd things found during our last tank inspection.

Dave


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

HTQM said:


> Not to mention the other really odd things found during our last tank inspection.


I'm almost afraid to ask!









Bob


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey Bob, even I knew about the ice trick.

Now the HTQM screen name is making sense to me.

Regards,


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you leaving the dump valve closed? (while hooked up you sicko's







) If you leave it open the liquid will drain off leaving a pile of solids to sit and harden







. 
Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I use the blue stuff and I tend to use a lot of it for reasons I can't go into. On a long weekend of dry camping, I pour some in each night. I've never had a problem. Makes a nice soup with some larger floatables in the mix. Smells fine because of all the chem I use.

Okay, a nice big







everyone.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

macfish said:


> we are having trouble with our break down of solids in our black tank.


Are you using enough water? By that I mean how full is your black tank when you empty it? We try to flush it only when full so we get a sufficient "whoosh" to flush out any solids remaining in the tank.

This means that when at a campsite with full hookups we connect the hose but _keep the valve *closed * _so we can dump it when full.

Ed


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> ...some larger floatables in the mix.


Larger Floatables?!









Now that's a mental image I will try to forget!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think it comes down to how long.

I want to know (or maybe I don t) how you conducted a experiment home


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Two things - The tank on the Outback are for holding contents and there is no need to make a slurry out of the contents.

Ice will not hurt the sensors and as a matter of fact the ice trick is used to clean them.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Hey Bob, even I knew about the ice trick.
> 
> Now the HTQM screen name is making sense to me.
> 
> Regards,


Hmmm, HTQM.....Hull Technician/Quartermaster







Ok, I'm puzzled.

Tim, an AO2 from back in the 80's


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Hey Bob, even I knew about the ice trick.
> 
> Now the HTQM screen name is making sense to me.
> 
> Regards,


Hmmm, HTQM.....Hull Technician/Quartermaster







Ok, I'm puzzled.

Tim, an AO2 from back in the 80's
[/quote]

Dave explained that when he first signed up. He is a HT. His DW is a QM.
As for campmg and myself, we were CT's, so we Can't Tell you what we did.









Bob


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

ok, I get it now....I must have missed that post. I was thinking it would be pretty tough maintaining the engineering spaces from the pilothouse..

Hmm, CT's, you were the guys that were always wearing a sweater, even in the Caribbean in July









One of the guys I work with now was a CT, and he cannot confirm or deny that he even existed...


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes we were at a site with full hook ups and yes we kept everything closed untill dump. we filled up the black tank, then opened the black tank drain, then gray, after mostly drained ran the quickie flush,filled tank again and finished dumping. still a mess of solids left behind.

Experiment lets say a dog helps out


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Experiment lets say a dog helps out


Man, you trained a dog to sit on the toilet? Wow! That must be some kind of pooch!







What is it...an Irish sh***er?

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HTQM said:


> Of all the black/gray tank ideas I've read on here, that was the first time hearing about ice.


Dave,

I wish I could take credit for this, but I learned about it right here on Outbackers myself, from the great and wise Y-Guy! In any case, it does work great, and I have never heard of any collateal damage occurring.

As far as 'larger floatables' and 'whooshing' is concerned, I have no comment!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cmhaugen (Aug 31, 2006)

The owners manual says to put 5 gallons of water in the black tank before using. I forgot to do this last weekend and of course it wouldn't drain. I brought it home and used a hose to fill it fast and that semmed to stir it up enogh to dump. Maybe I'll remember next time....


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi guys,

I always wondered about solids in the black tank, so I went to CW and purchased a clear elbow fitting for the drain hose. (I'm a scientist - so I just gotta observe stuff like this!) On our last trip we used the toilet as usual. I had added blue tank chemical on the previous trip as always. Before leaving and draining the tank I made sure it was filled with water to get a good flush. When I opened the black tank drain, green cloudy fluid ran out, but I never saw a "chunk" of anything. I was surprised because solids should not break down that fast.

Just FYI.

GenesRUs


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> ok, I get it now....I must have missed that post. I was thinking it would be pretty tough maintaining the engineering spaces from the pilothouse..
> 
> Hmm, CT's, you were the guys that were always wearing a sweater, even in the Caribbean in July
> 
> ...


The CT's wore sweaters to conceal th......... Oh wait. I can't tell you.


----------

